

Microsoft Smart Home (1999) - sheltgor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V_0xDUg0h0

======
sheltgor
I recall a lot of this stuff being in their visitor center around 2002 or 3
and recalling just how futuristic it seemed. Interesting to see in context
with the internet of things and Apple's own announcement today.

